

Astro Teller: Getting Started On a Big Idea - agilord
http://www.astroteller.net/video_bigideatalk.php

======
agilord
"Booom! You've been inspired. You've a big idea. Yeah? Now what?" - Astro
Teller shares a few of his mantras that help him to make through challenging
times.

A blog entry that provides a summary of the talk:
[http://www.agilord.com/en/radar/2012/08/astro-teller-
getting...](http://www.agilord.com/en/radar/2012/08/astro-teller-getting-
started-on-a-big-idea/)

